# 1934 Ingo Bike on ebay. Nice original with no reserve.



## Rambler (Jun 9, 2012)

There is a nice very original 1934 Ingo Bike on ebay.  

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150832455716






Here is a video of an Ingo Bike being ridden:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iS1QYAs1Lts


----------



## Rambler (Jun 11, 2012)

Final selling price was $662.04 + $75 shipping


----------

